# Test cyp with mct oil



## Gcr (Aug 20, 2022)

Never used mct oil before, always was pharm grade test with the thick oil. I read that mct is thinner so what is the go to pin size for drawing and injecting. I used to use 18 to draw and 22-23 for glutes and 25 for quad depending on what I had. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 20, 2022)

Those will work fine. You can smaller but not needed. It is thinner but not that much.


----------



## Gcr (Aug 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Those will work fine. You can smaller but not needed. It is thinner but not that much.


Thanks, majority will be glutes 1-1/2


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 20, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Never used mct oil before, always was pharm grade test with the thick oil. I read that mct is thinner so what is the go to pin size for drawing and injecting. I used to use 18 to draw and 22-23 for glutes and 25 for quad depending on what I had. Thanks for your advice!


I use 23ga for drawing and either 25 or 27 for injection. Mct draws and injects fine with those, I prefer it over gso personally.


----------



## Gcr (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks brother, I need to order some 25's all I have on hand are 21's.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 20, 2022)

I draw with 18-22 <whatever I have available > I pin with a 25 x 1 in glutes or vg I have also used 23g x 1 and honestly in those locations I can't feel the difference. Delts is normally 27g x 5/8


----------



## Gcr (Aug 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I draw with 18-22 <whatever I have available > I pin with a 25 x 1 in glutes or vg I have also used 23g x 1 and honestly in those locations I can't feel the difference. Delts is normally 27g x 5/8


Thanks again, I'm an old fuck does anybody use 1-1/2 anymore?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Thanks, majority will be glutes 1-1/2


1-inch would be fine unless you have a fat ass. 

MCT is thinner, so it’ll flow fast. You should still inject slowly though. I think that’s why some guys complain about PIP sometimes with MCT, they’re jamming the plunger down as hard as they can so it’s like a pressure-washer firing out of the needle into the muscle tissue. Go slow and gentle. Relax.


----------



## Gcr (Aug 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 1-inch would be fine unless you have a fat ass.
> 
> MCT is thinner, so it’ll flow fast. You should still inject slowly though. I think that’s why some guys complain about PIP sometimes with MCT, they’re jamming the plunger down as hard as they can so it’s like a pressure-washer firing out of the needle into the muscle tissue. Go slow and gentle. Relax.


Gotcha, thanks! I did that with a B12 shot years ago thinking it would push like depot


----------



## Wannabbigger (Aug 21, 2022)

I use 23g x 1.5 for mct oil without issues on my delts. I do use a different needle to draw just to keep the one I'm gonna use to poke nice and sharp. As said, take you're time and maybe give it a gentle rub and talk to it when you're done. I do mean the injection site...🤔


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Im using gear made with mct oil and I just one shot with a 22g and another with a slin pin.


----------



## Clyde (Aug 22, 2022)

I've been using 25g x 1" for vg, quads, and 25g x 5/8 for delts.

You guys ever draw and inj with the same pin? I'm drawing from 2 vials and using same 25g pin to inject.

I didn't realize how much a pin dulls pushing through the rubber stopper. Tried using a new pin for inj recently, and noticeably less pressure required to penetrate and bury it into muscle.

I have an old box of 18g x 1.5" pins I used to use for drawing amps, but thinking that would not work well for a vial with rubber stopper? Would sticking a stopper 10-15 times with 18g compromise it? It would be stabbing some big holes compared to a 25g...


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I've been using 25g x 1" for vg, quads, and 25g x 5/8 for delts.
> 
> You guys ever draw and inj with the same pin? I'm drawing from 2 vials and using same 25g pin to inject.
> 
> ...


Depends on the quality of stopper and size of the vial.

A 10ml with a good stopper should be okay, but 18g is a fucking harpoon.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 22, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I've been using 25g x 1" for vg, quads, and 25g x 5/8 for delts.
> 
> You guys ever draw and inj with the same pin? I'm drawing from 2 vials and using same 25g pin to inject.
> 
> ...


I always use different pins to inject into with. You could try the 18ga to draw with, or grab some 21 or 23 to use.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I've been using 25g x 1" for vg, quads, and 25g x 5/8 for delts.
> 
> You guys ever draw and inj with the same pin? I'm drawing from 2 vials and using same 25g pin to inject.
> 
> ...


The only time I draw and inject with the same pin is when I'm using slins. 

Any other time I'll swap them out, pins are basically free so no reason not to

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wannabbigger (Aug 22, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I have an old box of 18g x 1.5" pins I used to use for drawing amps, but thinking that would not work well for a vial with rubber stopper? Would sticking a stopper 10-15 times with 18g compromise it? It would be stabbing some big holes compared to a 25g...


My personal experience is no issue with blowing out the stopper. I have 18g used for drawing also, that being said I wouldn't lay the vial upside down to find out.


----------

